# [SOLVED] My wireless cuts out every minute for 3-5 seconds



## CadeStaker

Hey, I could use some help very bad. My wireless internet at about every 45-49 seconds on average, will cut out for about 4 1/2 seconds on average. I only notice it when I am playing games, or in voice calls. Otherwise it still happens (I can notice it by my networking light going dark on the bottom right of my screen) right on time every time. It doesn't disconnect it or anything, I don't have to reboot my computer or the router, it takes about 3-5 seconds, and it turns itself back on.

I use a NetGear router and a NetGear WNDA3300 (it is compatible) wireless adapter. I called NetGear, and finally (after hanging up 7 times) I got an english speaking person, and he basically told me he didn't know what is the problem. He wanted to reset everything, but that involved MOVING my entire office downstairs by the router, or getting an electrician to wire my room. Um, no.

I logged onto my router and changed a few settings, and made it on different channels, didn't help. Even right now it has done this 20 times as I type this. Seriously people, this goes on every minute, of every hour, of every day.

I have a 2.4 ghz cordless phone. The base charger itself is in the basement, and I always have the phone on the charger. The guy at bestbuy told us, that the 2.4ghz phone had to always stay at least 4 -6 feet away from the router and phone. In my basement, there is also a computer. If I plug the card in there and try to do stuff, I think it works, with no problem, no quick disconnection. I am fairly certain, I'll test it later.

Pretty much with this crap issue, I can't be on my webcam with my fiance who recently moved and is long distance, I can't have voice calls with her because it will cut out so much, I can hardly even play my game, Perfect World International. Here is my house pretty much my house.

I have a basement, a main floor, and an upstairs.

The basement holds;
A corded phone that is never plugged into the wall directly behind it. 

The cordless phone (2.4ghz) 's base charger, usually with the cordless on it charging. It is plugged into the wall directly behind it.

A really old 2002 computer, Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2. This will run the webcams and the voice calls very smoothly. I don't have any memory of the last webcam down there when I was on it a few days ago, lagging. It didn't freeze up at all in 10 minutes. By freeze, I mean lag. So I am going to assume the downstairs computer is working network wise.

My main floor holds;

My Qwest Dsl Modem. It is plugged into the wall directly behind it.

My NetGear Rangemax Router. It has an Ethernet cord running from it to my modem.

My upstairs holds;

My newer computer that I am on now, with my rangemax dual band netgear wireless adapter wnda3300 plugged in.



If you need any more information, just ask. I am very desperate for help on this subject. Please don't just read it and not post, I posted this in about 5 other forums, and yahoo answers a week ago. No replies.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: My wireless cuts out every minute for 3-5 seconds*

I'd start by making sure you don't have two wireless clients fighting for control of the wireless connection. If you're using the 3rd party client, disable WZC in Windows services.

I'd also totally disconnect that wireless phone and remove the battery from the handset to see if it's causing the issue. It can screw things up at any reasonable distance.

Finally, you can try changing the router's channel to see if that helps remove the interference.


----------



## CadeStaker

*Re: My wireless cuts out every minute for 3-5 seconds*

Thank you very much. Thank you for the highly accurate information, and the quick reply as well.

It turned out, I did have to disable it. You were right. Great job TSF .


----------



## johnwill

*Re: My wireless cuts out every minute for 3-5 seconds*

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------



## freedrider

*Re: My wireless cuts out every minute for 3-5 seconds*



johnwill said:


> I'd start by making sure you don't have two wireless clients fighting for control of the wireless connection. If you're using the 3rd party client, disable WZC in Windows services.
> 
> I'd also totally disconnect that wireless phone and remove the battery from the handset to see if it's causing the issue. It can screw things up at any reasonable distance.
> 
> Finally, you can try changing the router's channel to see if that helps remove the interference.


I have exactly the same problem every minute (almost exactly) it cuts out for about 3 seconds. Its driving me crazy trying to fps game! it started when I installed vista 64 and hasnt been cured by changing internet connections or using different wireless dongles. 

I dont understand how to disable WZC in Windows Services?!!? 
help meeee!


----------



## CadeStaker

Hey buddy. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post to help, but whatever. They helped me solve it, I'll help you.

go to run and type in services.msc

Go down and look for the WZC service. Click it. Make sure it is disabled and shut off. If you run wireless without a router cd, you have to re turn it on each time you connect to find your network.

For the record, next time you could just google "how to get to wzc" haha.


----------



## freedrider

hey, I did google it but I have vista 64 and there is no WZC in services!! is WLAN AutoConfig the same thing?


----------



## johnwill

See if this VISTA Wireless Networking Lag Spike Fix helps.


----------

